

Why you "CONNECT" on Twitter and Quora and "DIS-CONNECT" on Facebook - TheRealmccoy
http://realmccoy2k.tumblr.com/post/13970428700/why-you-connect-on-twitter-and-quora-and

======
hammock
This is a long (and slightly imprecise) way of saying you meet new people then
connect with them on Twitter, while on Facebook you connect with people you've
already met in real life.

